# Lomo "like" Effect



## camara (Sep 27, 2010)

What do you think of this photo?







Here is the original:






It's converted with a small software program I made called Instantlomo, available at Instant Lomo - Apply a lomo effect to your photos

Here is the same photo converted to B&W:


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 27, 2010)

Not to sound rude, but it has no interest and is hardly "lomo"


----------



## DennyCrane (Sep 27, 2010)

Camara, does that link in your signature indicate you have a financial interest in the company? It is for a commercial website... Are you here to advertise a product?

Here's a nice tutorial on how to create a lomo effect in Photoshop for free:

http://www.digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-digital-photos-look-like-lomo-photography


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 2, 2010)

agree with the above.
bland photo, and not lomo at all. just vignetted with boosted colors. eh.

and since you did make the software youre suggesting we all go get...spam.


----------

